# Shelby Model / Year / Fender I.D. Anyone ? :-p



## bikesnbuses (Mar 7, 2016)

This is 1 of 2 Shelbys I just bought..Going to try to locate correct fenders for it..Any thoughts on year and correct fenders guys?  Serial # K27698 I understand its been "pieced together" somewhat..Thank you for any help 


 

 

 !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 7, 2016)

I like that


----------



## Stanley (Mar 7, 2016)

K is a 47 I believe.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Most of the bright parts appear to be about 5 years newer... my 2 cents.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 8, 2016)

The Delta tail light was an added nos light and fenders are new replacement aftermarket for certain


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 8, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> The Delta tail light was an added nos light and fenders are new replacement aftermarket for certain



front light might be earlier


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2016)

How can you not love that tail light, I just added one to my Roll fast tonight


----------



## higgens (Mar 15, 2016)

I had one that looked similar that had ducktail fenders with wide braces and another that had duck tail fenders with the single curved braces


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

any progress Jeff?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 28, 2016)

HA! yes..I sold one... why do I buy projects again?? 7 isnt enough??


----------

